# Filling Gaslow in Italy



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We are off to Italy in a couple of weeks, and are wondering if there is any problems with filling our Gaslow bottles there. We have only briefly crossed northern Italy before, and the one place we went to refill was met with an excitable attendant who was keen for us not to refill our Gaslow. Is this typical, or is it usually OK? Also: 

- are there a reasonable number of filling stations with lpg? 
- is it best to look for lpg, autogas, or what? 

Anyone who can offer their experience, we would much appreciate, thanks


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Spent five winter months in Italy including Sicily and didn't have any problems filling Gaslow. Supply varies in different regions and it's not always at the garage - look out for Autogas signs.

This site can be useful

 
Keith


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LPG*

Hi

Easy enough to obtain from my experience, although when I tried to get LPG at an "attended service" place, the man said "no" as it was not for the engine power.

Russell

Make sure you have your Italian Gaslow adaptor. PM me if you need one.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

We have spent many months throughout Europe including Italy and never had an LPG problem at all, You just need to ensure you have the correct adapters.


----------

